# Bootsplash i kernel 2.6.24

## jacis

Czesc!

Po zmianie dysku,musze od nowa zainstalowac gentoo.Instalowalem ze stage3 wszystko ok do momentu kiedy chcialem zainstalowac bootsplash.Bardzo mnie dziwi instalacja klibc,pomimo zainstalowanego kernela i zrodel 2.6.24-r3,portage sciaga zrodla 2.6.23 i patche,nie wykrywa zrodel juz zainstalowanych.Klibc instaluje sie ale nie wim czy do konca prawidlowo na koncu nie ma zadnych bledow,ale wydaje mi sie,ze powinien zainstalowac sie do wybranych zrodel.Skorzystalem z zainstalowanego programu splashutils i tematu gentoo-livecd-2007.0.Wygenerowalem initramfs z rozdzielczoscia 1280x1024,zeobilem wpisy w lilo.conf i po uruchomieniu mam czarny obraz,zadnego motywu ani trzcionki.

Moj wpis w lilo.conf:

```
image="/boot/jajo"

   root="/dev/hdc5"

   initrd="/boot/fbsplash-livecd-2007.0-1280x1024"

   append="video=vesafb:1280x1024-32@60,mtrr,ywrap splash=silent,theme:livecd-2007.0 CONSOLE=/dev/tty1"

   label="GentooTux"

   read-only
```

Cos wyczytalem,ze od kernel 2.6.23 w gore nie ma wsparcia dla vesafb-tng ale ja korzystalem wczesniej z vesafb.W jadrze mam wkompilowane obsluge frembufora VESA i Nvidia jednak nie wiem jaki musi byc wpis w lilo dla nvidi.Kompilujac kernel korzystalem genkernela.Moze ktos bedzie wiedzial ja ten problem rozwiazac?

pozdrawiam

----------

## Qlawy

używaj uvesafb, vesafb-tng jest deprecated, uvesafb to nowsza nowsza wersja fb, wpisy są niemal takie same, na wiki jest zaktualizowany (o ile się nei mylę) artykuł o framebufferze i bootsplashu

----------

## jacis

Dzięki Qlawy za odpowiedź.

pozdro

----------

## timor

Może to nie będzie odpowiedź na Twoje pytanie, ale moje Gentoo bez reinstalacji ma już za sobą 3 zmiany dysku  :Wink: 

----------

## Kurt Steiner

 *jacis wrote:*   

> Dzięki Qlawy za odpowiedź.

 Problem rozwiązany?

----------

## Paczesiowa

to ja sie podepne, czy na uvesafb tez wam o wiele pozniej pojawia sie bootsplash? mi na vesafb-tng (max to 2.6.22 niestety) pojawial sie od razu, a na uvesafb widze kolo 10 wiadomosci inita nim zaskoczy, tez tak macie?

----------

## dziadu

@paczesiowa

uvesafb potrzebuje 

```
v86d
```

 do działania więc splash nie pokaże Ci się dopóki system nie podmontuje dysku. Musisz dodać do initramfs (czy jak go zwał) te pliki. Ja sobie zmieniłem oryginalny plik 

```
splash_geninitramfs
```

 i on mi automatycznie dodaje co potrzeba do initramfs. To jest patch ze zmianami:

```

--- splash_geninitramfs 2008-03-24 13:56:26.000000000 +0000

+++ fbsplash_geninitramfs       2008-03-03 02:40:58.000000000 +0000

@@ -232,6 +232,17 @@

        cp -pRH ${overlay}/* "${imgdir}"

 fi

+mkdir ${imgdir}/dev -p

+

+[[ ! -e "${imgdir}/dev/console" ]]     && mknod "${imgdir}/dev/console" c 5 1

+[[ ! -e "${imgdir}/dev/tty1" ]]        && mknod "${imgdir}/dev/tty1" c 4 1

+[[ ! -e "${imgdir}/dev/zero" ]]        && mknod "${imgdir}/dev/zero" c 1 5

+[[ ! -e "${imgdir}/dev/mem" ]]         && mknod "${imgdir}/dev/mem" c 1 1

+

+mkdir ${imgdir}/root

+mkdir ${imgdir}/sbin

+cp /sbin/v86d ${imgdir}/sbin

+

 printv "o Creating initramfs image.."

 if [ "$mode" == "g" ] || [ "$mode" == "a" ]; then

        (cd "${imgdir}" ; find . | cpio --quiet -o -H newc | gzip -9 >../img.cpio.gz)

```

----------

## Paczesiowa

a czy to nie powinno byc zalatwione dzieki CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE="/usr/share/v86d/initramfs" ?

edit: dobra, wazne ze dziala, dzieki. co prawda fadein nie ma ale mozna zyc bez tego.

----------

## muzg2

jusz sie niemoge doczekac jak bedzie sie nazywac vesa w wersji 2.6.25!!!!!!!!!

----------

## SlashBeast

Nowe konto do trolowania? Tamto pewnie dorobiło się bana...

----------

## muzg2

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Nowe konto do trolowania? Tamto pewnie dorobiło się bana...

 

trollu zacznij sie wypowiadac na temat bo zostaniesz moderatorem!!!

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Tamto konto zostało zbanowane na miesiąc, ale jak widać niektórzy się nigdy nie nauczą. Szczerze radzę poczekać do końca kary i wykorzystać czas na przemyślenie zachowania.

----------

## Dew

 *dziadu wrote:*   

> @paczesiowa
> 
> uvesafb potrzebuje 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Problem tak jak Paczesiowa. Kernel 2.6.26-r1. Jestem raczej noobem, więc co mam z tym kodem wyżej właściwie zrobić?   :Embarassed: 

A może coś w grub.conf nawaliłem?

```
default 1

timeout 5

#splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo (2.6.26-r1, nofb autonetwork)

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/gentoo-2.6.26-r1 root=/dev/sda3

title Gentoo (2.6.26-r1, autonetwork)

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/gentoo-2.6.26-r1-fb root=/dev/sda3 video=uvesafb:1600x1200-32@60,mttr:3,ywrap splash=silent,fadein,theme:livecd-2007.0 fbcon=scrollback:128K CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

initrd /boot/fbsplash-livecd-2007.0-1600x1200

```

----------

